# less /var/log/debug показывает как бинарный файл

## fank

zless /var/log/debug показывает как положено

даже не знаю, как у гугла спросить....   :Sad: 

```
# file debug

debug: data
```

```
# file messages

messages: ASCII text, with very long lines
```

----------

